# "Donkey Kisses"



## qtrrae (Feb 2, 2006)

This is what I heard our granddaughter Morgyn saying as she kissed the nose on our baby donkey.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 2, 2006)

How precious



: Thanks for sharing. Corinne


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Feb 2, 2006)

AWWWWWWWWWW EQUUSITE :aktion033:


----------



## RJRMINIS (Feb 2, 2006)

ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shminifancier (Feb 2, 2006)

How nice. Very cute and for sure that is at the very least a picture of the day on Equusite. Thanks for sharing the pic on here.


----------



## DunPainted (Feb 2, 2006)

: AWWWW......Another HORSE WHISPERER in the family gene pool!



:

Don't Morgyn and her donkey look so peaceful, natural!


----------



## HJF (Feb 4, 2006)

Aww!!



: Equusite!!! lol


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Feb 5, 2006)

That has to be one of the sweetest photos I have ever seen. Beautiful! It's plain to see the bond between them, thank you for sharing.



:


----------



## Marnie (Feb 12, 2006)

This picture just tells a story all of it's own! Very cute picture!



:


----------



## luvmycritters (Feb 18, 2006)

[SIZE=10pt]Oh just too adorable!



: [/SIZE]

Lori


----------



## ponyboi09 (Feb 18, 2006)

AWWWWWWWWWW



:


----------



## Chico (Mar 17, 2006)

:bgrin Cute!

Chico


----------



## Beccy (Mar 19, 2006)

What a beautiful picture. I bet they will be the best of friends



:


----------

